# Commuting bike wanted



## jimmvz (5 Nov 2008)

Road / Cyclocross bike wanted for medium distance commute. Small or medium frame suitable for 5ft5" person. Newcastle / North East or post woudl suit. Budget sub £300 preferably.


----------



## MarkF (7 Nov 2008)

I pursuaded a middle aged overweight pal to buy an 18" framed Dawes Discovery 201,after about 100 miles in 4 months he has given up. Obviously the bike is mint and he is looking for £100, if you (or anybody else) wants his number, pm me.


----------



## ShannonBall (21 Nov 2008)

I have a fast hybrid I'm selling - 52cm frame - Genesis Day 02. Would suit your purpose if you're happy with a flat bar


----------

